# Run-in shed size?



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

I read online about run-in shed sizes. I am not a horse person, so I wonder what other's experience is.

I only imagine having at most 3 horses, but the new barn will have 5 stalls. I am designing a place that will appeal someday to horse people when the property is sold (after I kick the bucket).............

I read about having 10X10 for each horse! That would be 50ft long! Ugh TOO BIG!

My purpose would be just a place for the horses to get out of the wind, sun, or weather for short duration, as the need arises!

Comments please! 

My "philosophy" from what I've read is to keep the horses in pasture (I have 9 acres with three paddocks) as much as possible. Yet keep the barn seperate from the pasture.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

wguisbert54 said:


> I read online about run-in shed sizes. I am not a horse person, so I wonder what other's experience is.
> 
> I only imagine having at most 3 horses, but the new barn will have 5 stalls. I am designing a place that will appeal someday to horse people when the property is sold (after I kick the bucket).............
> 
> ...



That's all that our horses have, a 10'x10'. They've got several acres to run and play in, but that is their get out of the wind spot. Surprisingly, they spend a lot of time in there. To make it seem not so small, the top half of the "stalls" are open. I think a 10X10 is fine, as long as they have another nice area to lie down. In the future I would probably choose to go larger, but for now it works just dandy! 

edit** oops, sorry I misread your post! You want to go smaller? If you go smaller I think you should not include dividers and make a general 
"run-in" shed, IMO. I like having it divided though, makes for less competition over food.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

DOnt worry about the 10X10's for a free choice shelter. The horses are not gonna go to each individual stall, go with a 24 X 10 and all three horses will hang out there in bad weather. Especially if you put an extended roof out the front.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not sure what to suggest for your situation but I will share mine with you  We started out with 2 horses and the run in was 24 x 12 for the two. That was great, until we added a third horse and he would run out one of the other horses. It got better when we put dividers in, but that horse was a pain in the butt.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We have a 10x30 shelter off our barn for our 4 mares and it is plenty big. The only time they use it is when it's 35° and raining or in the summer for the shade away from the flies. If it's just cold and windy they will stand next, but outside the shelter. Otherwise, they prefer to be out...even during hurricane hail/rain.


----------

